# Solved: ipconfig = Windows IP Configuration



## rainforest123 (Dec 29, 2004)

Windows XP Home SP2
Intel P4 2.4 GHZ
256 MB
Motherboard = Intel D845GVSR, I think.
That's from the label on the motherboard.

The computer had malware A360, which I removed.

NAV 2007, expired had been on the computer. It was not running, & the subscription had expired, so I downloaded the Norton Removal Tool using the PC in question, uninstalled it, then ran NRT.

Now, no internet.

That which I have tried.
Turned off XP's FW; looked for 3rd party FWs, found none.

Verified that the NIC is in Dev Mgr, with no bangs.
Verified that tcp/ ip in in Dev Mgr, no bangs.
Verified that the service, DHCP is automatic & started in services.msc
Checked event viewer for errors; none noted, Applications and System
from cmd prompt, when I run: ipconfig /all OR ipconfig /release, 
the result is Windows IP Configuration

In network connections, LAN, connected 
There are only 2 items: 
Client for Microsoft Networks
Symantec Network Security Intermediate Filter Driver
When I try to install or uninstall anything. When trying to install, I am informed:
"could not add the requested component. The error is: the system could not find the file specified"

In the system try, I am informed that a connection exists, at 100 MBPS.

I have run: netsh int ip reset resetlog.txt 3 x. After each run, I have rebooted.

I have run netsh winsock reset ; then rebooted 
Ran netsh int ip reset resetlog.txt afterwards.

I tried to install NetDiag, but received an error while installing: 
Error 1904 Module c:\program files\support tools\sidwkr.dll failed to register
H Result -2147221164

netdiag /test:winsock
results in: "Failed to get information for a network adapter. The error occurred was: the pipe is being closed
<232>[Fatal] cannot find tcp/ip configuration from the registry

After uninstalling the onboard NIC, I have been unable to install the drivers, Intel PRO 10/100 chipset.

Also, I am unable to install drivers for a PCI NIC, with a RealTek chipset.

RF123


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

I have no idea how many problems you have, but certainly the first thing is to get rid of "Symantec Network Security Intermediate Filter Driver." Try unchecking it in the connection properties and then run the Norton Removal Tool again.

Then, maybe the second thing is to get Internet Protocol (TCP/IP) installed in the connection properties.

Or, to save time, you could format the disk and install Windows fresh.


----------



## rainforest123 (Dec 29, 2004)

Dear TN: 
No matter which Item in Network properties I check, than click uninstall, the same message appears. I have tried to uncheck the SNSIFD, as you suggested, but no joy. 

How do I install TCP/ IP? 
I have tried the old fashioned way of:
"install" button
protocol
TCP/IP
Again, error message.

error message "could not add . . " "the system could not find .. ."

argh

RF123


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

> How do I install TCP/ IP?
> I have tried the old fashioned way ...


That's the only way I know.

Maybe want to try a Repair Install?


----------



## rainforest123 (Dec 29, 2004)

TN:
Thanks.

I looked for the SNSIFD in services.msc , but didn't find it; found no items labeled Symantec in services.msc.

I can ping 127.0.0.1 with 4 sent, 4 received.

I also tried:
netsh winsock reset catalog 
http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/library/bb457156.aspx

Additional considerations:
Repair Install - thanks for affirming my thought.  
Eat a bowl of soup. 
Grab the PC by its throat & squeeze. 
Eat a sandwich.
Bike 100 miles. 
Wipe the HDD & donate the computer to a needy cause.

Thanks, TN. I will keep you posted. 

RF123


----------



## rainforest123 (Dec 29, 2004)

My friend, the PC owner, uses Vonage. I read a thread http://community.norton.com/norton/board/message?board.id=nis_feedback&message.id=8350
"There's an interoperability problem between the Symantec Network Intermediate Filter Driver and the Deterministic Network Enhancer which is part of the Cisco VPN. This Symantec driver is not involved with any traffic filtering so you do not lose protection by disabling it (at least for the 2009 release). It participates with the home networking feature and performs local node detection so that feature won't work with the driver disabled."

I contacted Sym Tech Support. They had me delete: 
C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus, which was not present.
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared 
C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application data (hidden)\symantec

delete HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Symantec 
delete HKEY_USERS\.DEFAULT\Software\Symantec

check for Sym services & disable any present. None were present. 
Check Dev Mgr, view > show hidden > and disable any Sym Devices; none present.

argh

The problem persists.

RF123


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I'd uninstall the Cisco VPN until you get it sorted out too, they're quite famous for screwing up networking at times.


----------



## rainforest123 (Dec 29, 2004)

JW: 
Thanks for your input.

How do I uninstall the C VPN? Do I merely delete the VPN connectoid in Network Connections?

The PC owner uses Vonage.

I found these in start > programs. I have never established a VPN. Perhaps 1 of these is related to the VPN. 
Intel Application Accelerator

SBC Yahoo DSL

Curent ISP is cable provider, not DSL .

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.2
Scan saved at 2:40:24 PM, on 3/4/2009
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v7.00 (7.00.6000.16791)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\VS7Debug\mdm.exe
C:\Program Files\Intel\NCS\PROSet\PRONoMgr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\MsPMSPSv.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Ahead\lib\NMBgMonitor.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Reader\reader_sl.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wuauclt.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Desktop\02_Mar_2009\puppy.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://red.clientapps.yahoo.com/cus.../sbcydsl/*http://www.yahoo.com/search/ie.html
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
O2 - BHO: Yahoo! Toolbar Helper - {02478D38-C3F9-4EFB-9B51-7695ECA05670} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn1\yt.dll
O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Reader Link Helper - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: UberButton Class - {5BAB4B5B-68BC-4B02-94D6-2FC0DE4A7897} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\common\yiesrvc.dll
O2 - BHO: YahooTaggedBM Class - {65D886A2-7CA7-479B-BB95-14D1EFB7946A} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\common\YIeTagBm.dll
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_05\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: My Web Search Bar BHO - {8EAB99C1-F9EC-4b64-A4BA-D9BCAE8779C2} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Helper - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar2.dll (file missing)
O2 - BHO: SidebarAutoLaunch Class - {F2AA9440-6328-4933-B7C9-A6CCDF9CBF6D} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\browser\YSidebarIEBHO.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Google - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar2.dll (file missing)
O3 - Toolbar: Yahoo! Toolbar - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn1\yt.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PRONoMgr.exe] C:\Program Files\Intel\NCS\PROSet\PRONoMgr.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [BgMonitor_{79662E04-7C6C-4d9f-84C7-88D8A56B10AA}] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Ahead\lib\NMBgMonitor.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MSMSGS] "C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe" /background
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-18\..\Run: [ALUAlert] C:\Program Files\Symantec\LiveUpdate\ALUNotify.exe (User 'SYSTEM')
O4 - HKUS\.DEFAULT\..\Run: [ALUAlert] C:\Program Files\Symantec\LiveUpdate\ALUNotify.exe (User 'Default user')
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Reader Speed Launch.lnk = C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Reader\reader_sl.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office10\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_05\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_05\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra button: SBC Yahoo! Services - {5BAB4B5B-68BC-4B02-94D6-2FC0DE4A7897} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\common\yiesrvc.dll
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @xpsp3res.dll,-20001 - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\windows\system32\nwprovau.dll
O16 - DPF: {17492023-C23A-453E-A040-C7C580BBF700} (Windows Genuine Advantage Validation Tool) - http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?linkid=39204
O16 - DPF: {2BC66F54-93A8-11D3-BEB6-00105AA9B6AE} (Symantec AntiVirus scanner) - http://security.symantec.com/sscv6/SharedContent/vc/bin/AvSniff.cab
O16 - DPF: {644E432F-49D3-41A1-8DD5-E099162EEEC5} (Symantec RuFSI Utility Class) - http://security.symantec.com/sscv6/SharedContent/common/bin/cabsa.cab
O16 - DPF: {6E32070A-766D-4EE6-879C-DC1FA91D2FC3} (MUWebControl Class) - http://update.microsoft.com/microsoftupdate/v6/V5Controls/en/x86/client/muweb_site.cab?1236040496140
O23 - Service: Intel NCS NetService (NetSvc) - Intel(R) Corporation - C:\Program Files\Intel\NCS\Sync\NetSvc.exe
O23 - Service: YPCService - Yahoo! Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\system32\YPCSER~1.EXE

--
End of file - 5436 bytes

********************** 
StartupList report, 3/4/2009, 2:42:55 PM
StartupList version: 1.52.2
Started from : C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Desktop\02_Mar_2009\puppy.EXE
Detected: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
Detected: Internet Explorer v7.00 (7.00.6000.16791)
* Using default options
==================================================

Running processes:

C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\VS7Debug\mdm.exe
C:\Program Files\Intel\NCS\PROSet\PRONoMgr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\MsPMSPSv.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Ahead\lib\NMBgMonitor.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Reader\reader_sl.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wuauclt.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Desktop\02_Mar_2009\puppy.exe

--------------------------------------------------

Listing of startup folders:

Shell folders Common Startup:
[C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Start Menu\Programs\Startup]
Adobe Reader Speed Launch.lnk = C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Reader\reader_sl.exe

--------------------------------------------------

Checking Windows NT UserInit:

[HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Winlogon]
UserInit = C:\WINDOWS\system32\userinit.exe,

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries from Registry:
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run

PRONoMgr.exe = C:\Program Files\Intel\NCS\PROSet\PRONoMgr.exe

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries from Registry:
HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run

BgMonitor_{79662E04-7C6C-4d9f-84C7-88D8A56B10AA} = "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Ahead\lib\NMBgMonitor.exe"
ctfmon.exe = C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
MSMSGS = "C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe" /background

--------------------------------------------------

Shell & screensaver key from C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM.INI:

Shell=*INI section not found*
SCRNSAVE.EXE=*INI section not found*
drivers=*INI section not found*

Shell & screensaver key from Registry:

Shell=Explorer.exe
SCRNSAVE.EXE=*Registry value not found*
drivers=*Registry value not found*

Policies Shell key:

HKCU\..\Policies: Shell=*Registry value not found*
HKLM\..\Policies: Shell=*Registry value not found*

--------------------------------------------------

Enumerating Browser Helper Objects:

(no name) - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn1\yt.dll - {02478D38-C3F9-4EFB-9B51-7695ECA05670}
(no name) - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3}
(no name) - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\common\yiesrvc.dll - {5BAB4B5B-68BC-4B02-94D6-2FC0DE4A7897}
(no name) - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\common\YIeTagBm.dll - {65D886A2-7CA7-479B-BB95-14D1EFB7946A}
(no name) - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_05\bin\ssv.dll - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43}
My Web Search Bar BHO - (no file) - {8EAB99C1-F9EC-4b64-A4BA-D9BCAE8779C2}
(no name) - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar2.dll (file missing) - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7}
(no name) - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\browser\YSidebarIEBHO.dll - {F2AA9440-6328-4933-B7C9-A6CCDF9CBF6D}

--------------------------------------------------

Enumerating Task Scheduler jobs:

Disk Cleanup.job
Norton PC Checkup WeekDay Scanner.job
Norton PC Checkup Weekend Scanner.job

--------------------------------------------------

Enumerating Download Program Files:

[Windows Genuine Advantage Validation Tool]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\system32\legitcheckcontrol.dll
CODEBASE = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?linkid=39204

[Symantec AntiVirus scanner]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\Downloaded Program Files\avsniff.dll
CODEBASE = http://security.symantec.com/sscv6/SharedContent/vc/bin/AvSniff.cab

[Symantec RuFSI Utility Class]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\Downloaded Program Files\rufsi.dll
CODEBASE = http://security.symantec.com/sscv6/SharedContent/common/bin/cabsa.cab

[MUWebControl Class]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\system32\muweb.dll
CODEBASE = http://update.microsoft.com/microsoftupdate/v6/V5Controls/en/x86/client/muweb_site.cab?1236040496140

[Shockwave Flash Object]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\system32\Macromed\Flash\Flash9.ocx
CODEBASE = http://fpdownload.macromedia.com/get/flashplayer/current/swflash.cab

--------------------------------------------------

Enumerating ShellServiceObjectDelayLoad items:

PostBootReminder: C:\WINDOWS\system32\SHELL32.dll
CDBurn: C:\WINDOWS\system32\SHELL32.dll
WebCheck: C:\WINDOWS\system32\webcheck.dll
SysTray: C:\WINDOWS\system32\stobject.dll
WPDShServiceObj: C:\WINDOWS\system32\WPDShServiceObj.dll

--------------------------------------------------
End of report, 5,688 bytes
Report generated in 0.016 seconds

Command line options:
/verbose - to add additional info on each section
/complete - to include empty sections and unsuspicious data
/full - to include several rarely-important sections
/force9x - to include Win9x-only startups even if running on WinNT
/forcent - to include WinNT-only startups even if running on Win9x
/forceall - to include all Win9x and WinNT startups, regardless of platform
/history - to list version history only

RF123


----------



## CJS23 (Jan 29, 2009)

Have you reinstalled a Norton product since NAV 2007 removal?

Either way I would still use the Norton Removal Tool at http://service1.symantec.com/Support...05033108162039 (I know you may have done this before) - ensuring it has been run for any version listed that has ever been installed.

If you have no Symantec / Norton products on the PC is is pefectly safe to remove any Registry traces of Symantec using Regedit from Run.

You may also wish to run CC Cleaner to delete any erroneous data from Registry http://www.filehippo.com/download_ccleaner/ - it is the most popular download on there.

As regards removing the unwanted network components would Add / Remove Components work from Add / Remove Programs page? Removing any network references then re-adding may be an option.

You could try this by rebooting into Safe Mode with Networking mode


----------



## rainforest123 (Dec 29, 2004)

Installing / uninstalling Network items fails. See my screen shots in #1. 

TN: I tried to run a repair of XP, using my legitimate Microsoft Windows XP Home SP2 CD, but it rejected the product key from the official Microsoft sticker on the PC; also Win XP Home SP2. 

I ran the repair on a HDD to which I had cloned my friend's HDD, using Acronis True Image. 

RF123


----------



## rainforest123 (Dec 29, 2004)

No, Norton / Symantec products were installed after I unistalled NAV 2007. 

I also uninstalled Norton PC Checkup & ran Sym Removal Tool, again. 

Yesterday, I chatted with Sym Tech Support for 2 hrs. At 1.5 hrs, the tech began referring me to Microsoft. I requested escalation, but was not escalated. The level of support provided took a different direction, so the chat tech may have accessed additional resources. 

End result was / is the same. Sym Inte Filter Driver remains. 

I am still unable to install any items to Network Properties. 

I uninstalled the IntelPro chipset & onboard NIC, then ran a tool called Revouninstaller that a friend told me about. 

Also, I disabled the onboard IntelPro ethernet chipset in the BIIOS, then installed a Realtek chipset based NIC. Same problem with Network properties. 

RF123


----------



## CJS23 (Jan 29, 2009)

There's a discussion of a very similar problem here.

http://community.norton.com/norton/board/message?board.id=nis_feedback&thread.id=26579

The workaround seems to be to disable the Symantec Network Security Intermediate Filter Driver rather than being able to uninstall it


----------



## CJS23 (Jan 29, 2009)

Have you tried to remove the Symantec Network Security Intermediate Filter Driver in Safe Mode?

Can it be removed using MSCONFIG - perhaps there's a mention of it in boot.ini ?


----------



## CJS23 (Jan 29, 2009)

Sorry to bombard this thread but a solution seems to be here

http://community.norton.com//norton/board/message?board.id=nis_feedback&thread.id=8071

However, this person has installed NIS 2009 but the comment about being sensitive to the order in which steps are to be taken seems worthy of note.

Anyways, it's 04:13 here in UK - was only on way to bathroom! Boy, these Forums are addictive! lol


----------



## CJS23 (Jan 29, 2009)

Just a quickie. If you go to services.msc from RUN and disable SSDP Discovery Service - does this have an effect ?

Source: http://www.blackviper.com/WinXP/Services/SSDP_Discovery_Service.htm


----------



## CJS23 (Jan 29, 2009)

Final, final 1 for now - lol

Can you locate and remove SymIM_P.inf file?

Source:

http://service1.symantec.com/SUPPOR...f86b17851c93927e652573ad00563f82?OpenDocument

Right - off to bed


----------



## rainforest123 (Dec 29, 2004)

CJS23:
Thanks for your suggestions. 

Disable / Uninstall Sym Inte Filt Drv - neither works 
See screen shots #1 of this thread 

I had referenced the community.norton thread earlier in this thread. 

JohnWill had suggested that I uninstall the VPN, but I do not know how; had asked JW for steps needed; haven't seen his reply. I posted a HJT log & HJT startup events; didn't see mention of anything Symantec. 

RF123


----------



## Jason08 (Oct 13, 2008)

Although this might not actually uninstall it, as a start, I would suggest disabling VPN in the router.


----------



## rainforest123 (Dec 29, 2004)

J 08: 
The computer is not connected to Vonage router at the moment. Problem persists. 

RF123


----------



## rainforest123 (Dec 29, 2004)

Forget about this one. 

Reformat Reinstall 

Unsubscribed

RF123


----------

